# Brezny mi conosce!!!



## oceansize (31 Marzo 2011)

Avete anche voi l'impressione che il suo oroscopo ci dica sempre qualcosa di vero? il mio di questa settimana mi ha spiazzato, mi fa scompisciare 
e il vostro?
io sono leone :mexican:
http://www.internazionale.it/oroscopo/


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Avete anche voi l'impressione che il suo oroscopo ci dica sempre qualcosa di vero? il mio di questa settimana mi ha spiazzato, mi fa scompisciare
> e il vostro?
> *io sono leone* :mexican:
> http://www.internazionale.it/oroscopo/


ah percio'....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Avete anche voi l'impressione che il suo oroscopo ci dica sempre qualcosa di vero? il mio di questa settimana mi ha spiazzato, mi fa scompisciare
> e il vostro?
> io sono leone :mexican:
> http://www.internazionale.it/oroscopo/


 noooooooo troppo forte!
il mio...vergine!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Avete anche voi l'impressione che il suo oroscopo ci dica sempre qualcosa di vero? il mio di questa settimana mi ha spiazzato, mi fa scompisciare
> e il vostro?
> io sono leone :mexican:
> http://www.internazionale.it/oroscopo/




sagittario


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> sagittario




 *Sagittario*

*22 novembre – 21 dicembre*






  È un momento ideale per esplorare le intime meraviglie  dell’ecosessualità. I libidinosi piaceri della natura ti stanno  chiamando. Perché non tentare qualche esperimento erotico con alberi e  cascate? Pesce d’aprile! È vero che questo è un buon momento per  allargare il tuo repertorio sessuale e cercare nuove sensazioni di  intima beatitudine, ma potrai ottenere lo stesso risultato limitando la  comunione erotica agli esseri umani.
-------------------------------------------------------------

nel tuo caso me sa che ha cannato alla grande....

in camporella, aeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiii....da mo'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Sagittario*
> 
> *22 novembre – 21 dicembre*
> 
> ...


insomma diventi bisex :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> insomma diventi bisex :carneval:


A tavola fatte leva' er vino...:mrgreen:

so' lion...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A tavola fatte leva' er vino...:mrgreen:
> 
> so' lion...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oh ma sei tu che hai postato il sagittario


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> oh ma sei tu che hai postato il sagittario


Si' ma in riferimento a Farfalla...:mrgreen:

vabbe' te perdono...so' bbono...e tu?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' ma in riferimento a Farfalla...:mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' te perdono...so' bbono...e tu?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
abbastanza, grazie :carneval:

ma non c'è più tempo

credo di essere una delle prossime in lista :up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> oh ma sei tu che hai postato il sagittario


Pensavo che avessi capito e mi stavi facendo una proposta


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> abbastanza, grazie :carneval:
> 
> ma non c'è più tempo
> 
> credo di essere una delle prossime in lista :up:


Farnesina te gusta?:mrgreen:

ao' ricordate delli amici...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farnesina te gusta?:mrgreen:
> 
> ao' ricordate delli amici...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 soprattutto di quelli fedeli:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> soprattutto di quelli fedeli:mrgreen:


eh gia'...er topp...modestamente vero...

:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh gia'...er topp...modestamente vero...
> 
> :up::mrgreen:


 no, ma ora scherzavo su alcune cosette infingarde :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, ma ora scherzavo su alcune cosette infingarde :mexican:


depistavo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farnesina te gusta?:mrgreen:
> 
> ao' ricordate delli amici...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non "quella" lista

io non mi abbasso a fa'il gruviera del nano

per ALMENO 2 buoni motivi 
1. non son più nel suo target d'età
2. mi fa schifo in tutte le sue multiformi espressioni di essere umano complessato


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, ma ora scherzavo su alcune cosette infingarde :mexican:


 
:saggio:
:sposi: auguri e figli mostri   :cappelli:
:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> depistavo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non sto mica qui a pettinare i pokemon :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :saggio:
> :sposi: auguri e figli mostri :cappelli:
> :carneval:


ahahahaahah
gelosona:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahahahaahah
> gelosona:singleeye:


manicure?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> manicure?


 ritratto tutto 
io odio il conte :scared:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non "quella" lista
> 
> io non mi abbasso a fa'il gruviera del nano
> 
> ...



chi disprezza compra...:mrgreen:

vabbe' non rispondere subito...c'e' ancora tempo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ritratto tutto
> io odio il conte :scared:


il conte chi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> chi disprezza compra...:mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' non rispondere subito...c'e' ancora tempo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo :carneval:

:calcio::calcio::calcio:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

invece io non sarò mai nella lista.
troppo profondi e specifici i miei interventi, praticamente sono indispensabile
spiace per voi cazzari


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece io non sarò mai nella lista.
> troppo profondi e specifici i miei interventi, praticamente sono indispensabile
> spiace per voi cazzari


forse dato che già una volta sei finita nella rete
si spera di farti abboccare
bella boccalona  :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse dato che già una volta sei finita nella rete
> si spera di farti abboccare
> bella boccalona  :carneval:


Minerva ha l'arma segreta per essere riammessa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Minerva ha l'arma segreta per essere riammessa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 il sondaggio
l'unica ad averne avuto bisogno, sto troppo simpatica :mrgreen:

bon vvtb bbtc  a tutti .vado a produrre


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse dato che già una volta sei finita nella rete
> si spera di farti abboccare
> bella *boccalona* :carneval:


 
per evitare maliziosi fraintendimenti

Boccalone (s.m.) è il persico trota, pesce dal corpo affusolato, compatto, leggermente compresso ai lati e coperto da piccole squame ctenoidi. La bocca è molto grande e posta in posizione terminale munita di denti, piccoli e numerosi disposti in più serie.  La specie è tipica di acque ferme od a corso lento, colonizza laghi, fiumi, stagni e canali. Sopravvive bene anche in fiumi a corrente più forte, ma si posiziona fuori dal flusso principale della corrente.


----------

